# Here We Go.



## Uncle Dim (Jan 27, 2007)

Been looking to get a TT for some time now. Spent the last 6 years camping in an older borrowed pop up. Fell in love with the quad bunk floor plans when we saw a Gulf Breeze last year. After the big raise we finally decided to go ahead and get serious. The Outback by far was the most bang for the buck. What really sold us was the capacities. 4-5 days in the utah wilderness will require more than 30 gallons of water.

Anyways we purchased a new 2006 26RS yesterday from Blaine Jensen RV in Kaysville UT. We were our salesman's first and probably easiest sale. We tend to overdo it when it comes to research. It the engineer in me. My only hesitation will be towing the rig with an '01 Toyota Landcruiser. From what I've read on some Lancruiser forums I'll survive without to much hassle.

We are very excited to get out after our fourth child is born in late March.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Uncle Dim to the best forum on the web!

And congrats. on your purchase of the 26RS. Great camper.

Dan


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Uncle Dim

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your new Outback. Post often and enjoy your new TT.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome board.







You're gonna love it and the kids are gonna love that bunkroom. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group and congrats on the new trailer.... I was in Utah last week for about 30 minutes (quick layover to Aspen). Beautiful country there


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congratulations on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Good choice with the 26rs. If you check around a few people have converted the bottom bunk in your case it would be the right one into a crib/playpen. You may also look into making or buying bed rails for the top bunks so nobody rolls off them. Our first Outback was a 26rs its a great trailer.

Good luck and post often

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome to our growing corner of cyber-space.

You should check out the rally section especially the Zion rally this summer. Great chance to meet a bunch of other Outbackers. Plus it is Zion









Bed rails are a must for little one sleeping up top, I incorporated ladder into the rails I built so getting up and down is easier. Have fun you are certainly in the right part of the country for some great outbacking....

Jared


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Uncle Dim








Congrats on your new 26rs! You will love the Outback.

I hear there are a few of us that will be in Utah this summer.....







It would be great if you could join in!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Uncle Dim said:


> My only hesitation will be towing the rig with an '01 Toyota Landcruiser. From what I've read on some Lancruiser forums I'll survive without to much hassle.


Hi -- you haven't met me yet -- I am usually the guy that throws the wet blanket on the fun fire...









Let me preface this that I think that Toyota Land Cruiser is one of my most favorite vehicles -- I love these things --

I would be concerned though with the towing.. --

Your vehcile has a 4.7-liter V8 with 3.23 gearing and a towing capacity of 6500 pounds.

The 26RS is listed as weighing approx 5300 but most finds that after they add batteries, hitch, propane, and minimal camping supplies (beer and maybe a little food) that is is 6000 lbs easy.

If you use the DOT suggestion of 80% rule -- the max you should be towing for safety would be -- 5200 pounds...

And its not really the towing capacity that you should go by but the "safely towing" that you should think about -- thats allot of trailer for your brakes to stop and your tranny to pull

With that said though -- welcome to the forum -- this place has saved me allot of time and energy and i have made some good friends along the way -- and as good friends often do -- they make sure that when you hit the road that you make it back safely -- (or at least make sure that they are BEHIND you when you start heading down that long incline with that Toyota ...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome

Scott


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome Uncle Dim and congrats on the 26RS!! We had our 4th child last August and purchased our 26RS last fall. Alberta weather being what it is we haven't got the chance to use it yet (it was already winterized when we bought it) so we are eagerly awaiting the arrival of spring. I've learned tons on this forum & you'll find everyone to be helpful & so friendly. Enjoy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome. Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I would have to agree with Ghosty on the limitations of your Toyota. We are only trying to give you the best advice that we have. With four kids and two adults in the TV, you will surly have a lot of food/gear coming along as well. This will (IMHO) put you over the rated towing capacity for that TV. If you can swing into a roadside scale someday and weigh them, you'll know for sure if you are within the limits or not.

If possible, you might want to upgrade to a larger TV in the near future.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Uncle Dim,

Welcome to you and yours!









Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new trailer. My first Outback was the 26RS.

Mark


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site and congrats!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard! What a great choice in floorplans, by the way


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the 26RS!







Your family is going to love it!!

Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Uncle Dim to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
You'll enjoy it

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Uncle Dim
















to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 26rs
Your timing was perfect...just enough time to get her dialed in for the Zion Rally








See you there!
Dawn


----------

